# Endlich ein Teich



## Daniel2311 (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
ich bin Daniel, 23 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Thüringen. 
Da ich in diesem Forum schon länger mit lese und auch seit kurzem angemeldet bin möchte ich jetzt die Gelegenheit ergreifen und meinen Teich vorstellen. 

Den Wunsch einen Teich zu besitzen habe ich schon seit drei Jahren, jedoch habe ich erst im September 2012 begonnen diesen Wunsch umzusetzen. 
ich habe nun seit dem 2. Mai einen 20-21 Cubikmeter großen Teich, der an der tiefsten stelle   1, 70m ist.

Leider habe ich während der Bauphase nicht sehr viele bilder gemacht, aber die die ich habe werde ich zeitnah euch präsentieren. 




Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

:willkommen

hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an....


----------



## Daniel2311 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder.

März 2013
 

April2013
 

02.05.2013 
Der Teich ist endlich befüllt!
 

Seit Ende Mai ist er nun fertig und voller Schwebealgen. Ich hoffe das Wasser wird noch Klar.
 
 




Ic hoffe ich habe die Bilder richtig eingefügt.

MfG


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Daniel, 

ein schöner Teich! toll

Wie filterst Du und was ist aus dem Pflanzfilter neben dem Teich geworden? Liegt der unter den Steinen?

Hast Du Fische geplant?

Viel Spaß im Forum und mit Deinem Gewässer!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Daniel2311 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Holger,

der Filter ist mit Kies befüllt und bepflanzt. Danach fliest das Wasser in das Oberbecken und über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. Ich habe aber noch die Möglichkeit einen Druckfilter einzubauen. 

Den Spaß habe ich bereits wenn ich den Schwalben beim Baden zu schaue oder dem plätschern des Wasserfalls lausche. Das einzigste was mich ärgert sind die Schwebealgen. Aber da werde ich mich in Geduld üben, bzw. will ich nochmal gezielt ein paar Pflanzen nachkaufen. 

Fische möchte ich einsetzen, aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr.



PS.  Ich bin erst 22. Habe mich da wohl vertippt und als es mir aufgefallen ist war es zu spät zum ändern. 

MfG


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Moin Daniel,
willkommen im Forum und CHAPEAU zu diesem Teich!
Wer hat denn bei den Teicharbeiten mitgewirkt... allein wäre das ja ein Riesenprojekt!
Ich kann Dir auch nur raten, unbedingt Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen einzusetzen... welche Fische sollen denn ggfs. nächstes Jahr eingesetzt werden?


----------



## Daniel2311 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Eva-Maria


Also mein Vater hat die Baggerarbeiten übernommen, bei dem zementieren und Borde setzen mitgewirkt. Den Rest habe ich dann allein gemacht. 
Also der Fischbesatz ist noch nicht entschieden. Wobei ich gerne ein paar kois halten würde, mit ein paar sind 4-5 Stück gemeint.

MfG


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

mmmhhhh, Koi....
da KÖNNTE es mit Pflanzen im großen Teich kritisch werden,
diese "Wasserschweine" tragen ja den nick nicht umsonst.
In manchen Teichen lassen sie die Pflanzen auch in Ruhe.
Vll..... wenn die Pflanzen zuerst im Teich eingewachsen sind, also dieses Jahr
noch gepflanzt würden... hast Du Glück und die Fischis lassen sie in Ruhe....
Ein Teich wird für mich erst zum Teich, wenn auch viele Pflanzen drin sind,
aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.
In unserem Teich schwimmen 'ne Handvoll Shubis und einige Sarasa.
Wir haben viele Pflanzen, Teichfrösche, __ Libellen... etc.
und das Teichwasser wird über einen Druckfilter geklärt.
Wir haben ganz wenig Algen im Teich, was ich auch auf die Bepflanzung 
zurückführe.


----------



## Daniel2311 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Ja das habe ich auch über die "Wasserschweine" gelesen. Wie gesagt es steht noch nicht fest.

Die Pflanzen sind zum Großteil drin und die restlichen sollen zeitnah folgen. Ich denke die Pflanzen sind einfach nur zu klein und deswegen das Problem mit den Algen? 
 Vor dem nächsten Jahr will ich sowieso keine Fische einsetzen, dass sich das ganze ein wenig einspielen kann.
Die Möglichkeit mit dem Druckfilter besteht ja bei mir auch noch.

Aber mal ne andere Frage, in dem Steingarten um den Teich sind griechende Pflanzen die in den Teich wachsen sollen. Meint ihr das ich trotzdem Ufermatten brauche? Wenn ja gibts die nur bei naturagart und kann man die in der Breite halbieren? 

MfG


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hi Daniel!
Wenn Koi,dann funktioniere doch Deinen " Oberteich" zum Pflanzenteich um. So schlägst Du zwei "__ Fliegen mit einer Klappe",die Koi kommen nicht an den Pflanzen ran und die Pflanzen können unbehelligt Deinen Teich von Giftstoffen befreien.
Der Teich ist ja noch nicht "eingefahren",und noch keine Fische drin, aber Seerosen und UW-Pflanzen kannst Du schon einsetzen, so werden auch die Schwebealgen dezimiert.Besonders die UW-Pflanzen werden Dein Teich helfen, später kannst Du sie in den Oberteich umsetzen.


LG Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Ron,

das Oberbecken ist schon mit circa 35 Unterwasserpflanzen bestückt im Teich befinden sich weitere. Insgesamt müssten es weit uber 50 Unterwasserpflanzen sein und bestimmt 40 weitere Pflanzen in höheren Regionen.
Aber danke für den Tipp. Die Pflanzen die ich nachkaufen will sind auch ausschließlich Unterwasserpflanzen. 

MfG


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

He, Daniel!
Es könnten auch Ausdünstungen Deiner Teichbaumatrialien sein,so gesehen arbeiten die Algen für Dich als "Wasserpolizei". Oder die normale Algenblüte, warte noch ein bis zwei Monate.


LG Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Ja wie gesagt ich will mich ja auch in Geduld üben, aber ein paar mehr Pflanzen schaden sicher auch nicht und tragen zum Aussehen bei.
Prinzipiell wären aber ein paar Kois in meiner Anlage möglich? 

MfG


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Ja Daniel, 5-6 Stück sind durchaus Vertretbar,mehr geht nicht, Deine Wasserqualität würde darunter leiden.Suche Dir ein paar schöne aus.Bei mir ist es so: Was mir auf Anhieb gefällt,ist auch für die Zukunft dauerhaft.
Kleiner Tipp: Europa-Koi sollen etwas robuster sein, aber entscheiden sollst Du doch allein.

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*



samorai schrieb:


> Ja Daniel, 5-6 Stück sind durchaus Vertretbar,mehr geht nicht.



Hallo Ron,

das erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht. 21.000 Liter, 1,70 Meter Tiefe... Warum sollte da "nur" 5 bis 6 Koi reinpassen? Wenn, dann müsste Daniel wohl seine Filtertechnik etwas modifizieren, aber rein von den Ausmaßen passt in den Teich doch auch mehr Fisch, oder?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Daniel2311 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Danke für den Tipp, aber wie gesagt da steht noch gar nichts fest. Prinzipiell bin ich auch der Meinung lieber wenige und denen geht es dafür gut.
Jedoch ist Holger sein Einwand auch nicht verkehrt, da ich relativ leicht einen Druckfilter nachrüsten kann.

MfG


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*



Daniel2311 schrieb:


> Jedoch ist Holger sein Einwand auch nicht verkehrt, da ich relativ leicht einen Druckfilter nachrüsten kann.



Hallo Daniel,

Druckfilter bei dem Volumen und Koibesatz? Nein, da wirst Du nicht hinkommen... Aber ein geeigneter Durchlauffilter in Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft, das funktioniert auch mit mehr Fischen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Daniel2311 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo, 

mit einer biologischen Filterstrecke von 8m Länge und evtl. einen Druckfilter sollwn keine 4-5 kois möglich sein? 

MfG


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

He Daniel!
Ließt Du denn die letzten Beträge nicht richtig,Holger und ich meine: da geht noch etwas mehr!!!!
Ich mach Dich mal richtig Heiß auf Koi. Ebend ist wieder einer gesprungen. Ist absolut geil wenn sie wie ein U-Boot aus den Wasser kommen.toll
Versuch es erstmal mit Deinem Druckfilter, Koi haben ein enormes Wachstum, wenn es dann im zweiten oder dritten Jahr nicht mehr funktioniert, solltest Du dir nach etwas anderen umschauen.

LG Ron!


----------



## doh (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hm auch wenn es OT ist,
Ron du weißt schon das Koi normalerweise nicht springen? 
Das machen sie nur wenn der Keimdruck im Wasser zu hoch bzw sie einen __ Parasiten befall haben.


----------



## Daniel2311 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Was bedeutet OT?

MfG


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

OT bedeutet "Off-Topic" - aus dem Englischen frei übersetzt - ohne Themenbezug ~ die Buchstaben passen auch zum Deutschsprachigen


----------



## Daniel2311 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Vielen Dank,

konnte nur mit der Abkürzung nichts anfangen. 

MfG


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Marcel!
Es springen nicht alle, es ist meist ein bestimmter!Unter anderen war es ein Thema beim kleinen
Teich-Treffen;also es gibt schon "Jumper" ! Der "Seeberger" meinte sogar seine Orfen springen auch, so etwas habe ich noch nicht gehöhrt oder gesehen.
Ich versuchte es schon mehrmals zu fotografieren, aber ausgerechnet dann passiert nichts.
Mach doch ein Thema drauß, um viele Meinungen zusammen zu tragen.


LG Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo, 

ich wollte mich mal wieder melden und euch an den Fortschritten meines Teiches teilhaben lassen. Denn die letzten Bilder sind bereits einen Monat alt und es hat sich meiner Meinung nach viel getan, so habe ich zum Beispiel mittlerweile eine Sichttiefe von etwas über einen Meter und es wird jeden Tag mehr. 
Zu der letzten Diskussion um dem Fischbesatz wollte ich euch informieren das ich keine Koi einsetzen werde.

Und nun die Fotos

          

MfG


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hi Daniel!
Wieso diese Meinungsänderung??

LG Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Weil mir meine Pflanzen zu sehr ans Herz wachsen.Außerdem gibt es auch sehr schöne Goldfische. Mal schauen vielleicht baue ich dann irgendwann mal einen Teich wo ich ein paar Koi und die Pflanzen unter einen Hut bringe.

lg


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Na dann mach es so.

Viel Glück Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Danke


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*



Daniel2311 schrieb:


> Weil mir meine Pflanzen zu sehr ans Herz wachsen.Außerdem gibt es auch sehr schöne Goldfische. Mal schauen vielleicht baue ich dann irgendwann mal einen Teich wo ich ein paar Koi und die Pflanzen unter einen Hut bringe.
> lg




Sehr gute Entscheidung Daniel
Wenn Du sie nicht schon kennst, dann lese mal im Lexikon zum Thema "__ Shubunkin" nach,
einzigartig bunt gemusterte Edel-Goldfische, die über die Jahre auch eine nette Größe erreichen können und Dir Deine Pflanzen definitiv in Ruhe lassen werden. 
Am besten gleich einen "gemeinen Sonnenbarsch" dazu, und Du hast auch Ruhe vor Überpopulation.
Vielleicht setzt Du auch noch mehr Pflanzen um den Teich und nimmst dafür ein paar von den großen Steinen raus, das würde, denke ich, natürlicher wirken...
insgesamt hast Du aber wirklich sehr schöne Fortschritte gemacht!


----------



## Daniel2311 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Ja, habe mich schon über __ Shubunkin und Sarasa informiert und durch das Forum auch über __ Sonnenbarsche.
Naja das sind ja kriechende Pflanzen die wachsen ja noch in den nächsten Jahren. Aber natürlich will ich auch immer nochmal was nach pflanzen. Im Moment will ich der Natur aber die Chance geben es allein zu lösen und dann an der einen oder anderen Stelle nachhelfen. 
Danke für die Tips. 

LG


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*



doh schrieb:


> Hm auch wenn es OT ist,
> Ron du weißt schon das Koi normalerweise nicht springen?
> Das machen sie nur wenn der Keimdruck im Wasser zu hoch bzw sie einen __ Parasiten befall haben.


Muß mal mit OT weitermachen, da das nicht stimmt !! 

Habe diesen Satz mal rauskopiert, wenn es nicht sein darf, bitte löschen !!!

Seien Sie darauf gefasst, dass Kois gern "springen". Sei es während der Brutzeit, wenn sich Wasserbedingungen plötzlich ändern oder einfach nur zum Vergnügen. Unter Umständen sollten Sie dem bei der Teichplanung Rechnung tragen.


Hier ist der Link dazu :* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Bei __ Sonnenbarsche ist das Brutverhalten sehr interessant, das macht der Allte in circa 40 cm Tiefe auf leichten Kiesböden, auch bekommt er eine schöne Färbung.....aber all das wirst Du irgendwan selbst bemerken.

LG Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Ja und darauf freue ich mich bereits. 

Ach ja, die OT Diskussion könnt ihr hier gerne führen, denn so lerne ich auch was.

LG


----------



## Daniel2311 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo, 

nun habe ich aber doch eine ganze Menge Fragen zum Thema Fisch. 
Also ich habe mich ja für Sarasa und __ Shubunkin entschieden, was wäre da eine geeignete Anzahl?
Soll ich lieber nur einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen, das die sich nicht vermehren können? Gibt es evtl. noch geeignee Fische für die Teichbiologie?
Ach ja, habt ihr Erfahrungen damit Fische im Internet zu bestellen und gibt es da empfehlenswerte Seiten? 
Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen, aber ich hoffe ihr beantwortet sie trotzdem. 

LG


----------



## samorai (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hi Daniel!
Im Internet Fische zu kaufen würde für mich nicht in frage kommen. Ich muß sie sehen beim kauf und in den ich mich sofort "verliebe" der soll es auch sein.
Du solltest schon auf ein paar Dinge beim Kauf achten: Gerader Wuchs, die Beschuppung und Flossen. Gibt es keine Zoohandlung in Deiner Nähe, schau doch mal in ein Branchentelefonbuch nach,und rufe mal da an , ersparrt Dir etwas Benzin.
Zu der Frage wie viele Fische Du einsetzen darfst, hmmm ist so'n Ding, die Vermehrung findet drei, viermal oder noch öfter im Jahr statt.Ich kann jetzt schreiben: fang mit 8 von jeder Sorte an.
Den Sonnenbarsch am besten einsetzen wenn es mit dem "Gepoppe" los geht,eine Woche später hat er dann voll zu tun.Er wird nicht immer alle kriegen, also hast Du auch eine kleine Zuwachsrate.Ein Mänchen ist in der Regel etwas größer und bunter, man erkennt ihn an der gelben Flosse hinter den Kiemen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

hi Ron, 

eigentlich will ich die Fische nicht übers Internet kaufen, leider gibt es bei uns in den Zoohandlungen keine __ Sonnenbarsche usw.. Aber vielleicht finde ich noch einen anderen Weg. 
Gibt es Fische die gut für die Teichbiologie sind, wenn ja welche? 

lg


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Ganz tolle Frage Daniel!
Alle Fische müssen mal auf die"Toilette" genau wie wir Menschen.Ein kleiner Fisch- kleine Toilette, großer Fisch-große Toilette. Ein Fisch hat selbstverständlich eine Verdauung.Und mit dieser belastet er Deinen Teich.

LG Ron!


----------



## Daniel2311 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

So wars nicht gemeint das konnte ich mir schon fast denken!
Aber danke für den Tipp. 
Ich meinte eigentlich ob es noch andere Fische mit nützlichen Eigenschaften gibt, wie zum Beispiel der Sonnenbarsch der zur Geburtenkontrolle genutzt werden kann.

lg


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Daniel!
Ne Daniel, aber anderes Getier. Zum Beispiel Sumpfdeckelschnecken, die fressen sehr gerne Algen oder totes Pfanzenmaterial. __ Muscheln filtern das Wasser, bis zu einigen 100 l am Tag. Oder die kleinen unsichtbaren Helfer; Bakterien ( Filterstarter oder Schlammfresser), das sind die gängisten Helfershelfer für Deinen Teich.
Der __ Barsch ist eigentlich "nur" ein Raubfisch, der sagen wir mal zur "Geburtenkontrolle" eingesetzt wird.
Und Sauerstoff-Eintrag ist ein A und O für den Teich und bei der Filterung.
Schau Dir doch mal das Lexikon im Forum an, stöber mal etwas herum, einige Fragen tauchen immer wieder auf.

LG Ron!


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Daniel,

doch - __ Moderlieschen lieben Mücken - sie haben sie zum Fressen gern


----------



## Daniel2311 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

So hatte ich die Frage gemeint. Danke für die Tipp's. 
Die sind doch etwas robuster, ob ich die schon dieses Jahr einsetzen kann? Fressen die auch Trockenfutter? 

lg


----------



## Daniel2311 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hi,
ich weis, mittlerweile muss ich euch schon nerven.
Aber ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zu euren Tipps.
Ich habe auch schon von Sumpfdeckelschnecken und Teichmuscheln gehöhrt. aber ich habe ja kein Substrat im gesamten Teich, sondern nur in Pflanzkörben und eben das was ausgespült wurde. Kann man sie trotzdem halten??
Wenn ja, wie viele Bitterlinge bräuchte ich auf eine __ Teichmuschel?
Zum Abschluss: Ich würde gern den Schlamm/Substrat welches ausgespült wurde auf die unterste Etage spülen, schade ich so den darin befindlichen Bakterien oder dem Teich?

LG


----------



## Reptifreund (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

*Wie ist deine Beschaffenheit vom Teich der Befestigung usw. ???

Zement mit Stahl oder...

Und die Beschichtung Flüssig-Kunststoff ???

Danke Grüße*


----------



## Daniel2311 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Guten Morgen

Also der Untergrund besteht aus einer 2-3 cm starken Zementschicht und der Teich selber aus einer 2-lagigen GFK Beschichtung (Glasfasermatten 450g/qm).

lg


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo Daniel,

__ Muscheln sollten mindestens 5 bis 10 cm Sand zum Buddeln haben. Bitterlinge brauchen sie nicht zwingend. Aber Bitterlinge ohne Muscheln ist für die Fische doof.

Hier ist noch etwas zum Thema Muscheln.

Sumpfdeckel- und andere __ Schnecken kannst Du auch ohne Substrat halten. Die knabbern auch die Beläge von GFK etc. 
Wenn Du Dich um die Bakterien sorgst - am besten siedeln die auf Sand!

Das ausgespülte Zeug kannst Du ruhig in die Tiefe spülen. Da wird es früher oder später eh landen.


----------



## Reptifreund (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*



Daniel2311 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Also der Untergrund besteht aus einer 2-3 cm starken Zementschicht und der Teich selber aus einer 2-lagigen GFK Beschichtung (Glasfasermatten 450g/qm).
> 
> lg


*
Vielen Dank, darf ich fragen, was der GFK für die Größe gekostet hat ???

Sieht echt klasse aus, vorallem mit Pflaster und umrandung....

Grüsse*


----------



## Daniel2311 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Guten Morgen, 

 Also die GFK-Beschichtung hat ungefähr 2000 € gekostet (Grundierung, Glasfasermatten, Harz, Topcoat und Aceton).

lg


----------



## Daniel2311 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Endlich ein Teich*

Hallo

Da ich gerade am Teich sitze und das Wetter genieße, habe ich gedacht ich lass mal wieder etwas von mir hören. 
Mittlerweile sind auch die ersten Fische eingezogen, aber zum Großteil nur auf Besuch, da mein Vater gerade seinen Teich vergrößert. 

 

 

 

 

ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag. 

lg


----------



## lotta (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Daniel, 
hast du dich denn mittlerweile für eigene Fische in deinem Teich, entschieden?
Schreib doch hier mal weiter, ich finde deinen Teich sehr schön


----------



## Daniel2311 (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ja habe mittlerweile eigene Fische. Jeweils 5 Sarasa, __ Shubunkin und Gründlinge dazu noch einen Sonnenbarsch und ein paar kleine Goldfische von meinem Vater die ich noch nicjt erwischt habe.
Werde die Tage nochmal ein paar Fotos machen und hier einstellen, besonders von den Pflanzen. Hatte letztes Jahr im Forum etwas über einen Pflanzschlauch anstatt -Körben gelesen und dieses Frühjahr umgesetzt.  Ich denke die Schläuche sehen besser aus und die Pflanzen können besser wuchern


----------



## Daniel2311 (30. Apr. 2014)




----------



## Daniel2311 (30. Apr. 2014)

So habe das Wetter heute schon genutzt um ein paar Bilder zu machen. Leider hat es irgendwie nicht geklappt Bild und Text zusammen zu bringen. 
Bild 1-2 Sind einfach so vom Teich. Bild 3-4 von den angesprochenen Pflanzschläuchen, sind circa 4 Wochen bepflanzt. Bild 5-6 ist vom Filtergraben den ich dieses Frühjahr einen offenen Teil gegönnt habe.Die __ Schwertlilien habe ich mit Hilfe von NG Taschenmatten wieder eingesetzt und dazu noch ein paar UW-Pflanzen. 
Auf Bild 7 habe ich versucht ein paar Fische einzufangen, leider sind diese Kamerascheu. Denn als diese nicht mehr da war kamen sie auch wiedrr an den Rand.

MfG


----------



## lotta (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi Daniel,
Ich nutze auch lieber die Pflanzschläuche, als Körbe o.Ä.
Dein Teich ist sehr schön geworden
Sieht wirklich liebevoll angelegt aus.
Ich wünsche dir recht viel Spaß und Erfolg, mit diesem schönen Hobby...
Lass uns bitte weiterhin daran teilhaben.
Danke für die Fotos


----------



## muh.gp (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

toller Teich. Wirklich sehr schön!

Die Sache mit den Pflanzschläuchen finde ich Klasse! Sieht deutlich besser aus als meine Blumenkästen. Gibt es da eine Bezugsquelle dazu?

Danke und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lotta (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Holger, hier habe ich meinen letztes Jahr, bestellt... bin sehr zufrieden damit:Drainagevlies Unkrautvlies, Pflanzsack 1m Profi Pflanzschlauch | eBay


----------



## muh.gp (30. Apr. 2014)

Danke, Bine! Toller Service!

Habe gerade schon bestellt und bin gespannt. Müsste toll werden und besser werden als die Kästen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lotta (30. Apr. 2014)




----------



## Daniel2311 (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi, bin nicht eher zum antworten gekommen.  Ja ich hatte das letztes Jahr wie gesagt gelesen und fand es Spitze. Wobei ich sagen muss das es ja eher Reparatur ist. Meinen 2. GFK Teich haben wir so geplant das die Pflanzonen integriert sind.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Hallo Holger, hier habe ich meinen letztes Jahr, bestellt... bin sehr zufrieden damit:Drainagevlies Unkrautvlies, Pflanzsack 1m Profi Pflanzschlauch | eBay


 Womit hast du den befüllt?


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2014)

Also ich werde es mit einem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch versuchen. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> ... ich finde deinen Teich sehr schön


 
Moin Daniel,

dem kann  ich nur zustimmen. Eine sehr schöne Oase hast Du Dir da geschaffen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Daniel2311 (1. Mai 2014)

Guten morgen, 
also ich habe sie mit normaler Teicherde gefüllt. Anbei kann mir jemand sagen was das für Pflanzen sind? Die sind bei meinen Vater im Teich.
     
MfG


----------



## Daniel2311 (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Ich möchte mal wieder ein paar Bilder einstellen. Da ja doch hier und da etwas blüht.


----------



## Daniel2311 (23. Juli 2014)

So, nach 2 Monaten Abstinenz möchte ich ein paar weitere Bilder einfügen. Der teich entwickelt sich prächtig,  wenn nur nicht das Problem mit den Fischis wäre


----------



## Daniel2311 (23. Juli 2014)




----------



## Daniel2311 (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mich auch wieder einmal melden und von meinem neuen Miniteich berichten.
Da ich dieses Jahr meinen Hof umgestalte ist dort ein kleiner Teich mit Flachwasser-, Sumpfzone und Kräuterschnecke eingeplant.Der Anfang ist schonmal gemacht (-;


----------



## Daniel2311 (26. Juli 2015)

So,heute noch mal ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Teich(-;
Ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Daniel2311 (25. Aug. 2015)

Jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teichlein(-;


----------

